# Good Training Program???



## MNdag (Apr 24, 2014)

I am looking for suggestions on a training program for the upcoming season. One that is around 10-12 weeks in length. I live in the midwest so all my workouts will be done on an indoor trainer and I prefer to use Heart Rate for training. I am not picky on the price as long as it will be a good program. Any and all suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Sufferfest 10 week training plans


----------



## MNdag (Apr 24, 2014)

I tried Sufferfest and did not care for it. Allot of the videos have to doing a 1-10 effort scale and not heart rate.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

MNdag said:


> I tried Sufferfest and did not care for it. Allot of the videos have to doing a 1-10 effort scale and not heart rate.


Effort Scale is for when not using a power meter or HR. You can use HR with all the videos.
Did you do the FTP test to use it with heart rate?

Mapping FTP to RPE and HR Zones | The Sufferfest


----------



## 3DKiwi (Dec 1, 2012)

You can use Trainerroad in conjunction with the Sufferfest videos. This gives you virtual power and after doing an ftp test when you do the video you'll get the required power output (how fast). You need something like a Garmin edge and an Ant+ stick on your computer.

That said I find the training by Graeme Street with his Cyclo 90 plan better. Again his indoor training videos work in conjunction with Trainerroad.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

3DKiwi said:


> You can use Trainerroad in conjunction with the Sufferfest videos. This gives you virtual power and after doing an ftp test when you do the video you'll get the required power output (how fast). You need something like a Garmin edge and an Ant+ stick on your computer.


You also need a trainer supported by TR. They support most common ones, but not all.

You don't need a Garmin Edge. TR will track and record all your stats.
If using an Ant+ stick, you just need an ANT speed/cadence sensor. Or if using Bluetooth, a Bluetooth speed/cadence sensor.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

TrainerRoad also has free training plans. I just started the Criterium plan.


----------

